# Exporting presets in DNG file (files too big)



## tineghenriksen (Jul 15, 2020)

1. I have created my own presets to sell for lightroom mobile but the files are really big.  I apply a preset to an image and then press 'export as DNG'. Each file is between 48 to 54 MB? Why are the files so big?
2. Also, what dimension size do you use when creating the files? Largest available, small or costum?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 15, 2020)

You can create and export from Lightroom Classic to mobile:

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/create-lightroom-presets/


----------



## tineghenriksen (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry, I have read through that but that is still not helpful


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 15, 2020)

You need to export as DNG, because Lightroom Mobile cannot import presets directly. The size of the DNG depends on the original file. Because the DNG is nothing but an 'envelope' to carry the preset, you can select any file. If I select a smart preview in Lightroom desktop and export it as DNG, I get an error saying that the original could not be accessed (which is true), but the image exports as DNG nevertheless and is only about 1 MB.


----------



## tineghenriksen (Jul 15, 2020)

I am exporting them as DNG. I apply a preset on a photo in lightroom, taken on my iphone. Then I press 'export as DNG'. And then the files become that big. Are they okay to sell when they are that big. Will that not create problems? Should I use my preset on a raw image (photo taken in lightroom app) and then export as DNG or should I just use the preset on a regular image taken on my iphone and then export as DNG?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 15, 2020)

tineghenriksen said:


> I am exporting them as DNG. I apply a preset on a photo in lightroom, taken on my iphone. Then I press 'export as DNG'. And then the files become that big. Are they okay to sell when they are that big. Will that not create problems? Should I use my preset on a raw image (photo taken in lightroom app) and then export as DNG or should I just use the preset on a regular image taken on my iphone and then export as DNG?



Huge DNG will create a huge file. The image data in the file is irrelevant. The settings are stored in the file header. Crop a small image and export that as a DNG. The data block should then be small enough to allow the file to transport.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tineghenriksen (Jul 15, 2020)

Okay. Thank you. Does it matter whether I apply the preset to a raw image or a JPG before exporting it?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 15, 2020)

tineghenriksen said:


> Okay. Thank you. Does it matter whether I apply the preset to a raw image or a JPG before exporting it?



Presets are generally specific to either RAW or JPEG but not both. It you want to use the preset in Lr on RAW images, then you need to send a RAW specific preset applied to a DNG file. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 15, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Crop a small image and export that as a DNG. The data block should then be small enough to allow the file to transport.


That's an interesting idea, but it won't work. If you crop a raw image and then export it as DNG, the entire image will be included in the DNG (with the cropping applied as a non-destructive crop overlay). You really have to import a small image and use that.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 15, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> That's an interesting idea, but it won't work. If you crop a raw image and then export it as DNG, the entire image will be included in the DNG (with the cropping applied as a non-destructive crop overlay). You really have to import a small image and use that.



I thought about that after the post. A crop window is simply a set of coordinates against the full data. Those of us with high MP cameras will have a difficult time getting a RAW file to DNG and having a RAW preset applied 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 16, 2020)

Remember that few presets are really 'raw only' presets. Most presets work the same for raw and jpeg, so they can be 'carried over to Lr Mobile' using a DNG created from a small jpeg.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Remember that few presets are really 'raw only' presets. Most presets work the same for raw and jpeg, so they can be 'carried over to Lr Mobile' using a DNG created from a small jpeg.


In a RAW file the WB is measured in degrees Kelvin.  In a JPEG, the setting is a value of +/- 100 units.    You can't use a JPEG preset to set the WB on a RAW file.  The JPEG has a fixed WB and LR Presets adjust the WB relative to the fixed value set in the camera.   In a RAW file there is no WB applied until LR gets the RGB image.

Since the JPEG already has develop settings baked in, all Presets are relative to the baked in values.   RAW images have the LR adjustments applied to the RAW data.   Competent commercial Preset vendors will make this distinction.   If they don't make this distinction or make a distinction between RAW presets for Nikon vs. Canon etc., then I would not recommend them.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes, white balance is different and of course a preset that applies a profile is too. But anything else can simply be 'transported' in a DNG that was made from a jpeg. Remember that we are not talking about whether or not the preset will behave differently, but only whether it's possible to use a small jpeg as base for the DNG you use to 'transport' the preset to Lightroom mobile.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Yes, white balance is different and of course a preset that applies a profile is too. But anything else can simply be 'transported' in a DNG that was made from a jpeg. Remember that we are not talking about whether or not the preset will behave differently, but only whether it's possible to use a small jpeg as base for the DNG you use to 'transport' the preset to Lightroom mobile.



A small JPEG will not contain the XMP field for a Kelvin based WB. No further discussion is necessary. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 16, 2020)

clee01l said:


> A small JPEG will not contain the XMP field for a Kelvin based WB. No further discussion is necessary.


Isn’t that what I just confirmed? If your preset contains Kelvin based WB settings, then it is raw-specific and so you cannot use a jpeg-based DNG. If your preset does not contain white balance settings (and no profile settings either) then there should be no problem.


----------

